# Corrected, now for that 'wow' factor!



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Mike, 

I have corrected my paint and polished using, Scholl Concepts products S17, S40 and W6. The paint looks very good but I don't get that 'wow' factor when I look at it (its an Subaru color: urban grey). Just wondering what you would suggest to get that really maxed out glassy show car look?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Patton55 said:


> Just wondering what you would suggest to get that really maxed out glassy show car look?
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


Hi Garry,

The maxed-out glassy look like this,










All starts with good prep...

*Gloss comes from a smooth surface
*One of the most important things you can do to create a high gloss finish is to inspect for above surface bonded contaminants and if discovered remove them using detailing clay or some other mechanical means of decontaminating the paint. I like Nanoskin products like the wash mitts, Autoscrub pads and Autoscrub towels.

*Maximize the clarity of the clear coat*
After you make the paint smooth, the next thing you want to do is make the paint clear.

The way you maximize the clarity of a clear coat finish is you remove as many of the _*topical and sub-surface defects*_ as possible without compromising or abrading through the clear layer finish.

This is done through a combination of the below,


*Wetsanding* to remove defects and orange peel
*Compounding* to remove deeper below surface defects like swirls, scratches and water spots
*Polishing* to either refine the results from the compounding step or remove shallow below surface defects like swirls, scratches and water spots where a true compound isn't needed.
I don't have my below article scrubbed and posted over here but you can copy and paste the below into Google and find it...

*Making the Metallic Flake Pop! - Popping versus Muting*


----------

